# Spasm



## Bob Jones

We went for a walk Sunday. After a 20 minute ride in the minivan, Curley hopped out the side door and when he reached the back he collapsed and quivered for about 10 seconds, then got up and was fine.

Is this a symptom of something I should have checked immediately, or is it possibly just a car sickness?


----------



## sweetgoatmama

Sounds like a muscle cramp, maybe just not quite in shape for the distance you went.


----------



## Bob Jones

Hopefully, but it was before the hike. Just as we got out to start.


----------



## Rex

Sounds like a convulsion of some sort. May want to have that checked out.


----------

